# Strange Cramps



## shereezy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, For the past few days i have had some really bad cramps near my ovary region. These come on quite quickly and usually go when i sit down. They are similar to constipation pains but further down and i feel quite sick with them. I practically have to double up with them. I haven't had a af in 73 days after coming off bcp but also not tested recently (had blood test about CD7 and tested again about CD50 to see if pg but not) and i haven't tested since. Does anyone know what these pains could be?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could just be af planning on coming but also could be you have a cyst which could only be diagnosed by scan. If continues, I would see GP and see if they will arrange a scan.

Ruth


----------

